# Can anyone tell me what this is? (Disease or aggression?)



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey guys,

I noticed this on one of my female Acei, thought and still think it might have been aggression from the Taiwanee male who's been trying to claim his dominance (bite of sorts).... but then I also found it on a young female Taiwanee fish today (looks fresh as you can see pinkish in the injury where as acei's looks to be healing...possibly).

Have you guys seen this or anything similar before, I want to make sure it is not a disease of sorts.

water parameters are fine and I do 50% water changes about every week to week and a half.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

From the missing scales I would say bite injury, and, seeing both fish have the same injury in the same area I'd say the same fish was the aggressor.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> From the missing scales I would say bite injury, and, seeing both fish have the same injury in the same area I'd say the same fish was the aggressor.


yeah, I think its the Taiwanee reef male as he is trying to mate and is chasing everyone around, my fear is if I quarantine them he will find new targets...


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Has this happened to any more fish since you posted this?

-Kamran


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Has this happened to any more fish since you posted this?
> 
> -Kamran


Not that I can tell, the others seem to be able to avoid him (1 hiding behind filter intake tube, other behind sponge filter, others in shrubbery etc. he seems to have taken over the center of the tank now as he's trying to mate with the two females that are available....


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you have fish hiding in those locations, I would remove the aggressor. The fish hiding are eventually going to lead to a tank full of sick fish.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Quick update... the Acei's side is now larger while the Taiwanee Reef has healed completely... I feared that fish might be attacking the Acei since it is "wounded" but I havent seen any aggression toward the fish when I watch them. I have since moved them out of the tank and into my juvi 46G tank which only has yellow lab fry/juvies at the moment and I have seen no improvements. Her behavior seems normal as she swims fine, eats regularly and doesnt hide, but just today I saw her eating and I am no seeing that same thing starting on her other side, right now just a white dot, but too much of a coincidence.... I might have to quarantine her to see if she gets any better. No other fish have this issue in either tank.... so Im at a loss.

The other fish that were hiding were my female labs who apparently have gotten impregnated by one of their sons........ so everything is "ok" on that stand point.

Please help Id hate to lose this poor fish.

pics to hopefully help identify whats going on


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Google columnaris and see if this is what your fish has. It makes a large white patch like that.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree it looks like a bacterial infection possibly columanris. If you can get your hands on Kanaplex and Furan2 you should isolate the fish and start dosing with both.


----------



## iluvmud (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, it's been some time since I last posted and I thought I should update.

I moved her out of the main tank and into the Juvi tank but there was no improvement (although the tank was mainly Juvies there was another adult ruby red in the tank) I was treating the 46g tank and after two treatments saw no improvement, The stuff I used said that for cichlids I could double the dosage but the bottle was small so that wouldnt have yielded many treatments so I decided to move her into my small 5.5G fry tank as it was not in use. I moved her in along with 3 Juvies so she didnt get stressed being alone in there. and began treatment.... with the smaller tank I was able to "double dose" with actually only giving a single dose since the water content was so small. Good news is she is almost fully healed although showing what looks like it could be scaring (the smaller female taiwanee reef fish also has scaring)... she seems to be doing fine in the small tank and I think after one more treatment and another week she can be moved into the juvie tank 1st then back into her home.

Pics...


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:fish: =D> :thumb: =D> :fish:


----------

